# Fish that will control snails, but not eat shrimp



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

No. If it can eat snails, it will gladly eat shrimp. Get assassin snails and pick out what you see of snails.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

squash the big snails. The shrimp love to eat them.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*Snails*



dthb4438 said:


> squash the big snails. The shrimp love to eat them.


He,he... I'm squashing big snails and I'm squashing middle size snails and I'm squashing smaller size snails and I'm squashing a very small snails and they coming out and coming!

And I have six Sids, which suppose to eat snails, but, from what I observed - they were not told by their parents what they are supposed to do with snails...

So, you have you own hunting grounds and Good Luck with that!!!!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

assasin snails are good for communitary snails and are really pretty
http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/08/assassin-snails.html


----------



## ocelli (Sep 6, 2010)

Do assassin snails eat nirite snails?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

ocelli said:


> Do assassin snails eat nirite snails?


I have never had them go after my nerites and I have never heard of them going after nerites.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

jnaz said:


> I have never had them go after my nerites and I have never heard of them going after nerites.


Assassins are great little snail eaters. I use them and they destroyed a pond snail infestation, I rarely see any now, and they keep my MTS in check. I've heard they will go after nerites ONLY if they have no other food. If you find they are getting low on food, just get some MTS's they care great little snails too and are great snacks for the Assassins.

Josh


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Do the reproduce? who will control the assassin population?


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

They reproduce very slowly, and if you get extra offspring, you can sell them. They're quite valuable and highly sought-after.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had my Assassins for 6-9 mos and though they spawn all the time I've yet to see a single baby.


----------

